# Best Framing Hammer



## Panzer5

This thing rocks. You won't believe how well this thing drives nails. 
 Link  
My crew fights over who gets to use it when I'm gone, & my lead wants me to buy a new one so I'll sell him the used one.

The only quibble (and its minor) is that its not the best at pulling nails - but I get fewer bent nails with this than any other hammer I've used - so its not such a problem.

Here's *another handy item * from the same company (and no, I'm not paid to promote their stuff - but good gear should be recognized)

And yes, that is a 15 on the image...


----------



## Jaws

:thumbsup:Estwing 22 oz


----------



## Panzer5

jawtrs said:


> :thumbsup:Estwing 22 oz


Wanna bet? I've got one of those. I like this better.


----------



## badwood

PFFFSSSSS hammers! I don't use hammers I use, MY FISTS! :boxing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

:whistling


----------



## Panzer5

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :whistling


Pretty sweet. Did they glue or tape the extra head on there?:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

Panzer5 said:


> This thing rocks. You won't believe how well this thing drives nails.
> Link
> My crew fights over who gets to use it when I'm gone, & my lead wants me to buy a new one so I'll sell him the used one.
> 
> The only quibble (and its minor) is that its not the best at pulling nails - but I get fewer bent nails with this than any other hammer I've used - so its not such a problem.
> 
> Here's *another handy item * from the same company (and no, I'm not paid to promote their stuff - but good gear should be recognized)
> 
> And yes, that is a 15 on the image...


You should take the time to record an entry, then nobody will argue with you.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/nick-lones-hammer-challenge-ii-entry-thread-110294/

Personally, I haven't found one that bangs nails better than this old Craftsman Cali Framer.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Panzer5 said:


> Pretty sweet. Did they glue or tape the extra head on there?:thumbsup:


I don't know but it was made in the USA an gave an American a job, funny your is yellow and from China:laughing:


----------



## GRB

Panzer5 said:


> Pretty sweet. Did they glue or tape the extra head on there?:thumbsup:


No extra head. The heads are interchangeable - there's a milled face & a smooth face available. Either one bolts to the base, which is what looks like the first of two heads in the pic.


----------



## GRB

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't know but it was made in the USA an gave an American a job, funny your is yellow and from China:laughing:


Yeah, but the profits go to TTI - a Chiawanese company.


----------



## FramingPro

why are those so much better then my 16 oz regular hammer? whats this mig weld **** they claim :blink:


----------



## jhark123

loneframer said:


> You should take the time to record an entry, then nobody will argue with you.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/nick-lones-hammer-challenge-ii-entry-thread-110294/
> 
> Personally, I haven't found one that bangs nails better than this old Craftsman Cali Framer.


What's the weight on that sucker? I can't do that with my 19oz Vaughn


----------



## Jdub2083

I like my 23 ounce Vaughn Cali Framer. Don't know if it's the best, but it works for me, and I got it on clearance for $14 at a lumber yard. Made in the USA too :thumbup:


----------



## loneframer

jhark123 said:


> What's the weight on that sucker? I can't do that with my 19oz Vaughn


I'm pretty sure it's a 24, but won't swear to it. I never really used a wood handled hammer to hand bang houses together. I'm not really sure where that hammer even came from. I think I swapped it for a Dead On Death Stick that I never used.


----------



## overanalyze

Panzer5 said:


> This thing rocks. You won't believe how well this thing drives nails.
> Link
> My crew fights over who gets to use it when I'm gone, & my lead wants me to buy a new one so I'll sell him the used one.
> 
> The only quibble (and its minor) is that its not the best at pulling nails - but I get fewer bent nails with this than any other hammer I've used - so its not such a problem.
> 
> Here's *another handy item * from the same company (and no, I'm not paid to promote their stuff - but good gear should be recognized)
> 
> And yes, that is a 15 on the image...


I received this as a gift so it replaced my 24 oz estwing. Man I love this hammer. My partner swings a 26oz stanley. I cant believe how much nicer it is to drive nails with this over his club. I can only assume its similar to the stilletto's which I was looking at until I received this as a gift. For 50-60 bucks it seems worth it. I would still like to try the ti-bone though.


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> why are those so much better then my 16 oz regular hammer? whats this mig weld **** they claim :blink:



I dunno, but don't side pry with it... it'll bend.

I love my Stiletto ti-bones for my every day framers.
My Estwing 22 oz will do in a pinch. Still a good hammer, but I've gotten too used to the curved axe handle of the Stilettos.

I'm currently looking into wooden handle cali framers. One, they look bad-azz. Two, they just feel right. Would be a nice back up beating stick.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Stiletto 16oz titanium with wood handle. All. Day. Long.


----------



## SAW.co

Call me old fashioned but I only use the 20 oz vaughn.
When I find something I like theres no reason to change.


----------



## loneframer

SAW.co said:


> Call me old fashioned but I only use the 20 oz vaughn.
> When I find something I like theres no reason to change.


I've been swinging one of these Vaughans for years. It's not used for much more than coaxing stuff into place these days, but a good all around hammer.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

any hammer thats all metal yet needs welding in it just screams "i will break faster than the rest".. ive looked at them.. and put it back on the shelf.. ive had previous stanley framing hammers and they had terrible balance or didnt last more than a year. ill stick to my stiletto and japanese nailing hammer from lee valley


----------



## CanningCustom

one of my subs had that new dewalt hammer broke in the first day


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

GRB said:


> Yeah, but the profits go to TTI - a Chiawanese company.


Yes GRB very true now but not when I bought the 2 I have now. That being said I will no longer buy stiletto. I will find a American built hammer to pound with:thumbsup:


----------



## Herboth

*Best Hammer - Douglas 24 oz.*

The douglas hammer has done a geat job. It has lasted many years without replacement and has gone through the construction of many homes and remodels. The nail set works every time. :thumbup:


----------



## Herboth

The douglas hammer is made in the USA.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

The 17oz dewalt with the wood handle. Feels amazing and drives nails pretty good but i keep a 23 oz vaughn in the truck just in case.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

rona has one of the 17 oz wood handle hammers.. but it still labelled stanely.. same hammer different sticker on it


----------



## Winchester

I like my dewalt. good for nailing here and there. The only time I hand-nailed anything in the last year at least was when my strapshot stopped working.

Only other time I use a hammer is for "persuading" and a light hammer like the dewalts just don't work as good for that.

So really it's a toss-up for me.

In the end a cheap, heavy hammer is better because I hardly use it so very rarely wear one.

If I do wear one, then I'll go with the lighter one (dewalt) and just hit harder when I need to persuade something.


----------



## Rich D.

I use a 23 oz vaughn with the wooden handle and waffle head. I like it..


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't know but it was made in the USA an gave an American a job, funny your is yellow and from China:laughing:


Funny because the profit went to a Chinese company who owns Stiletto but the money went to an American company who owns DeWalt. :laughing:

WTF is the difference.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Inner10 said:


> Funny because the profit went to a Chinese company who owns Stiletto but the money went to an American company who owns DeWalt. :laughing:


If you RTFF I bought mine when it was American owned and built and now that they have sold out I will switch to an American owned and built co.


Inner10 said:


> WTF is the difference.


 To you none, aren't you in Canada :laughing:


----------



## Jdub2083

Rich D. said:


> I use a 23 oz vaughn with the wooden handle and waffle head. I like it..


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## joesewell

Gotta love Douglas hammers they are pretty sweet.


----------



## knucklehead




----------



## 413Sean

stilleto all the way:thumbsup: 14oz wooden axe smooth face. used a 22oz estwing for 12 yrs and now its justa demo hammer


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Panzer5 said:


> This thing rocks. You won't believe how well this thing drives nails.
> Link
> My crew fights over who gets to use it when I'm gone, & my lead wants me to buy a new one so I'll sell him the used one.
> 
> The only quibble (and its minor) is that its not the best at pulling nails - but I get fewer bent nails with this than any other hammer I've used - so its not such a problem.
> 
> Here's another handy item  from the same company (and no, I'm not paid to promote their stuff - but good gear should be recognized)
> 
> And yes, that is a 15 on the image...


I know this is old but I figured I share what happen when something large falls on this hammer


----------



## overanalyze

Ouch..just flip it over and drop the same thing on it again...


----------



## Rich D.

Now you can get into corners better.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

LOVE my Douglas. I much prefer this to my Stiletto, which rarely makes it out of my truck box.


----------



## Warren

CENTERLINE MV said:


> LOVE my Douglas. I much prefer this to my Stiletto, which rarely makes it out of my truck box.


I fell in love with that Douglas when I first saw it. Then, the rational side of me wondered "Where do I find a replacement handle when I break that one?"


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

CENTERLINE MV said:


> LOVE my Douglas. I much prefer this to my Stiletto, which rarely makes it out of my truck box.


I was looking at one of those the other day. Looks like a nice hammer. 
What's the weight?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Picked up a Douglas 20oz today as my replacement 










The inverted waffle head


----------



## Needles

CENTERLINE MV said:


> I saw that....all out of stock though.


You guys need to read the whole page. It says due to high online volume they are redirecting sales to 
http://www.hammersource.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=manufacturer&mid=1


----------



## PrestigeR&D

The "Johnson Ambi-DX-trous Johnson 5000 X-caliber....:clap:





B,:thumbup:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

Needles said:


> You guys need to read the whole page. It says due to high online volume they are redirecting sales to
> http://www.hammersource.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=manufacturer&mid=1


Nope. Saw that last night. They don't have replacement handles. I found this site that has handles in stock (or at least appear to).

http://www.unitisonline.com/Douglas-Replacement-Handle-Kit.html


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Needles said:


> You guys need to read the whole page. It says due to high online volume they are redirecting sales to
> http://www.hammersource.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=manufacturer&mid=1


That's been on their website for at least the past year, since I purchased my 18oz finish hammer. Hammersource is out of stock and has been for a while it seems.

For replacement handles and other inquiries, I'd try emailing Douglas Tool company owner, Todd Coonrad, directly at douglastool (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

My local hardware store had handles in stock


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Needles said:


> You guys need to read the whole page. It says due to high online volume they are redirecting sales to
> http://www.hammersource.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=manufacturer&mid=1


I only look at the pics:blink:



PrestigeR&D said:


> The "Johnson Ambi-DX-trous Johnson 5000 X-caliber....:clap:
> B,:thumbup:


B could you put up a pic of that.


----------



## Needles

I use a finish hammer. Don't really break handle much but they are in stock. :laughing:


----------



## chris klee

Douglas did move their factory a couple years ago and didn't make anything for like a year. 
Guess they are still trying to catch up.

Any one ever use the dalluge ti hammer that is the same design as the Douglas? I am looking at that to replace my lost framer.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

A guy I'm working with has the deluge. I picked it up a couple of times and really like it. I have a couple of issues with Titanium hammers. One being that they don't have the mass I need when I have to beat certain framing members into submission. Secondly, titanium is brittle so technically, you're not supposed to strike cats paws, nail sets, chisels, etc... with it. The head on my first stiletto fractured after the first few months testing that "suggestion." Fortunately, it was under warranty, so I got a new one.


----------



## Calidecks

chris klee said:


> Douglas did move their factory a couple years ago and didn't make anything for like a year.
> Guess they are still trying to catch up.
> 
> Any one ever use the dalluge ti hammer that is the same design as the Douglas? I am looking at that to replace my lost framer.


Yes I use the daluge TI model that's the same as the Douglas, I really like it. I also have that damned expensive TI cats paw also.

These days it's about light weight. 

I'll hit the nail one or two more times to have a lighter hammer. I've really focused on only carrying what I need and what I do carry in my bags is the lightest stuff on the market, regardless of cost. It's all about my back. It needs to be preserved at all cost. I can remember as a young carpenter in commercial I must of carried three times as much chit in my bags just in case I needed them. Now days if it doesn't get used daily I don't carry it. You youngsters will get there just wait. One things for certain we are all getting old.


----------



## wallmaxx

CENTERLINE MV said:


> A guy I'm working with has the deluge. I picked it up a couple of times and really like it. I have a couple of issues with Titanium hammers. One being that they don't have the mass I need when I have to beat certain framing members into submission. Secondly, titanium is brittle so technically, you're not supposed to strike cats paws, nail sets, chisels, etc... with it. The head on my first stiletto fractured after the first few months testing that "suggestion." Fortunately, it was under warranty, so I got a new one.


I have a stiletto TiBone with a replaceable steel face (knurled or smooth). Does everything I need without issue. I've used it many times as a lever (sideways lifting a wall or whatever - something that would snap the head off of a wooden handled hammer)

I like what I have. To each his own.


----------



## Andrew6127

FramingPro said:


> the douglas has a inverted waffle head too, so its harder to mar the surface. :thumbup:


Kind of like this?


----------



## Brutus

Andrew6127 said:


> Kind of like this?


I believe the face is replaceable in the Hardcore hammers, right?

the underside and top side nail magnets are a nice feature, too.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

...


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

wallmaxx said:


> I have a stiletto TiBone with a replaceable steel face (knurled or smooth). Does everything I need without issue. I've used it many times as a lever (sideways lifting a wall or whatever - something that would snap the head off of a wooden handled hammer)
> 
> I like what I have. To each his own.



I've been wanting that hammer for years, just having sprung for it yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble

thats all ya need!:clap:


----------



## Andrew6127

Brutus said:


> I believe the face is replaceable in the Hardcore hammers, right?
> 
> the underside and top side nail magnets are a nice feature, too.


The two nail sets is the main reason I want to buy it...that and it's supposed to be 100% made in the U.S.A., handle and all. 

I did get their less expensive blunt force hammer and I'm impressed with it, it moves walls with less effort than my other hammer. When you hit something with it, it almost feels like a deadblow hammer.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tom Struble said:


> thats all ya need!:clap:


:no: I need a haircut too:thumbup:


----------



## FramerGuy19

Sort of on topic but did anyone else notice that home depot is now

carrying stiletto hammers online?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

I'm digging this deal: 
http://www.homedepot.com/Stiletto/S...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UHYH-JG9KSM


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Once again only in the states.


----------



## JWilliams

i dont need no stinking titanium hammer


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Been framing the last few weeks with my bro-in-law (yeah we work together), he has the 14oz Stilletto framer. In tight spots (ie. nailing off joists hangers in corners etc) he has to two hand it and 2x the hits to seat the nails compared to my Douglas 20oz framer. If I put my hand up closer to the hammer head, I still have all that weight of steel in the confined space. For full on swinging, the Stilletto is a real pleasure to use and easy on your tool belt. The milled face is pretty much obliterated after a few weeks of framing though.


----------



## JWilliams

i rarely do any framing but when i do thats why i have a air compressor and a nail gun


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

JWilliams said:


> i rarely do any framing but when i do thats why i have a air compressor and a nail gun


That's a given. You will need a hammer to beat stuff with.


----------



## JWilliams

but why would i need a titanium hammer to beat stuff with? ill stick with what i got.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

this is the hammer I use.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chazferret/5260665397/


----------



## Herboth

Best hammer ever (Douglas).


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

JWilliams said:


> but why would i need a titanium hammer to beat stuff with? ill stick with what i got.


Funny thing is that Stilletto products come with a warning tag that says something like "do not strike steel or metal etc. with this product". Hahaha!


----------



## Morning Wood

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Funny thing is that Stilletto products come with a warning tag that says something like "do not strike steel or metal etc. with this product". Hahaha!


Yeah. I've always just used it like a regular hammer though and I've never has a problem. I'm not going to carry two hammers just to use one on with my cats paw etc.


----------



## BBuild

WarriorWithWood said:


> this is the hammer I use.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chazferret/5260665397/


An aluminum handled stiletto, don't see them everyday. Where'd you find that?


----------



## Brutus

WarriorWithWood said:


> this is the hammer I use.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chazferret/5260665397/


You better not of got that off of ebay a year or so ago. I was bidding on one, and it was low, and a hell of a deal, and I got outbid in the last 5 minutes or something like that. :laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Got it from an old friend, he didn't like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten

Herboth said:


> Best hammer ever (Douglas).


I was always into Vaughan's, but I am getting way more into interesting type tools. Conversation pieces. 

I was looking for something the other night and came across this guys pinterest page. I soon realized that I had not even come close to using a decent piece of iron in my life. 

http://pinterest.com/robrobideau/tomahawks-hatchets-and-axes/


----------



## overanalyze

Some of that is some scary looking stuff! Makes ya wonder if a custom hammer is worth it?...I mean molding the handle to your hand and letting you choose weight, balance point, head design...


----------



## Kent Whitten

overanalyze said:


> Some of that is some scary looking stuff! Makes ya wonder if a custom hammer is worth it?...I mean molding the handle to your hand and letting you choose weight, balance point, head design...


Ahh....it's just eye candy. Those guys are damn serious about their hatchets :laughing: and here we sit debating titanium and metal.


----------



## overanalyze

Kent Whitten said:


> Ahh....it's just eye candy. Those guys are damn serious about their hatchets :laughing: and here we sit debating titanium and metal.


And for me it's metal...I like titanium but don't swing a hammer all that much. I'm a little like the Strublemaker...Dewalt mig weld...


----------



## Kent Whitten

I particularly like this one


----------



## overanalyze

Kent Whitten said:


> I particularly like this one


Tell Santa and maybe if your a good boy....


----------

